# Best bang for your buck hollowing tool



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 12, 2015)

I'd really like to give hf's a go but don't have a tool to do the job. What's the best bang for your buck hollowing tool? I was a woodcraft today and they had a sorby rep demoing their tools which was cool, and I won a turnmaster from them which was cooler. Their hollowing tool was around $90 I think, ewt a heck of a lot more. What's everyone's opinions on other ones out there or these? Once I get one, hopefully somebody has a few dry blanks I can give it a try with. Of course I need to get a better chuck while I'm at it, ughhhh woodworking, a never ending game of buying new stuff or improving old stuff haha.


----------



## bench1holio (Oct 12, 2015)

I use a Large Rolly Munroe Hollowing tool with articulated head. I think I paid something like $300 for it, but it is by far the best hand held hollower I have used and would definitely recommend it.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 12, 2015)

That one is def cool looking but def out of my price range for now.


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 13, 2015)

Don't have one but wish I did. http://d-waytools.com/hollowing-tools/


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 13, 2015)

I've got one of the EWT hollowing tools ad like it for smaller stuff up to about 5 inches in diameter and 6-7 inches deep, I've also got a homemade D-bar system that works quite well fitted with an EWT type cutter and that works great for going deeper and wider but more spendy. I'd check out the hollowing system that Cliff builds, the reviews from guys here have been quite good.


----------



## TimR (Oct 13, 2015)

Question also kinda depends on size of hfs you're wanting to do. If just getting started, I'd keep them small, perhaps under 5" tall. That would allow you to use various hand-held hollowing tools which will give you some feeling of hollowing techniques that will translate well to larger forms where you'll definitely want a rig to help secure your boring bar. 
@woodtickgreg makes some great swan neck carbide hollowing tools that use the EWT style cutters. I make ones that use positive rake cutters.
@woodintyuuu makes a captured bar setup that will have you comfortably working on deeper forms. Either Greg's or mine can be adapted to use with a hollowing rig too, with some finagling maybe needed.


----------

